# ITT: Post when you are no longer a teen



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I turn 20 on may 27th so I still have a few more days, post when your teenage years are officially gone.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

6 months ago. *sigh*


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

25 jan 2012


----------



## AmethystDruid (May 11, 2009)

About 1 year and (just under) nine months. So, I think in 2011.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

T minus 3.5 weeks. 
*sigh* how depressing...good to be watching a funny SNL skit to cheer up the bleakness...


----------



## Inuyasha (May 21, 2009)

I have like 7 months till I turn 20. x_x

My teen years have been a waste, too bad. At least I have a womans love now, no better feeling than that! =]


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I turned 20 yesterday


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

today is the last day, tomorrow I will officially be 20 years old, I don't remember what the exact time I was born but it will be tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

June 23rd, less then a month away!!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

kenny87 said:


> today is the last day, tomorrow I will officially be 20 years old, I don't remember what the exact time I was born but it will be tomorrow for sure.


Happy birthday!


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> Happy birthday!


thanks, and congratulations for being the first non-family member ever to wish me a happy birthday, in real life or online.



> Happy Birthday tomorrow!


Thanks also, guess that makes you the second person.


----------



## Gotanonymous (May 27, 2009)

4 days ago for me..  I'm happy to still get comments like "You look 17!" But I'm definitely at the point now where some people think I look older than I even really am, some guess about right, and some guess younger. Kids still have no idea, though lol. When I was 18, some guessed I was 13, some mid-20s. And now.. about the same lol.


----------



## hopeful17 (Dec 21, 2008)

20 in 2011!


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

happened a few weeks ago. pretty uneventful, but slightly depressing, yet liberating at the same time.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

uh...about 1 year 10 months 21 days and 23 minutes ago.
But this forum wasn't around at that point.
I clicked that link on accident.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

oops.. im 22. sometimes i forget that im older.. kinda depressing and now i feel like the creepy old guy for reading these post..


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Only 2 full days left, which is a little depressing...


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

23 May 2008.i wasted my years for so long.


----------



## JLP (Oct 26, 2009)

I got about 1 more month....IDK if I'm happy or sad


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

i got 3 yrs


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

minus 6 days for me, although I don't know if I really care or not.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It has been almost 4 months since I was a teen.


----------



## Shadyman (Aug 18, 2009)

Turned 20 in September, has not changed me at all.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I finally escape my teens in 2 years and 20 days.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

I turn 20 next friday, the 11th. I'm kindof really not looking forward to it, actually. It's sad.


----------



## gold132 (Mar 27, 2009)

I've about 5 weeks left, i think i'll pretend i'm on holiday when my 20th birthday comes :|

It will be really weird not being a teenager anymore..
And it just hit me i really need to start making friends before my 21st birthday next year or it will be one depressing 21st


----------



## galt (Dec 23, 2009)

About 4 months... 20 seems so much older than 19.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

12 August 2011

I can't wait for my twenties. My teen years sucked.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

September 18 2011


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

I just turned 20 on december 28th. I was so excited


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I just turned 20 today


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

In America, do they regard being 19 as a teen? :con


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Banzai said:


> In America, do they regard being 19 as a teen? :con


Yes. Anyone whose age ends in "-teen" (nine_teen_) is still a teenager.


----------



## Jenna542 (Jan 12, 2010)

in a couple of months almost a year


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

I turned 20 on Jan 25 :|
i still feel like a little kid lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Princesspoopla said:


> I turned 20 on Jan 25 :|
> i still feel like a little kid lol


Hey, same birthday as mine!

Pleasure to meet you twin! (Sorry, but I think I forgot how to do simple arithmetic)


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

This is my last week as a teenager.


----------



## gold132 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm 20 today but i still feel and look about 16 :|


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I still got 12 days


----------

